# Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €



## quickshorty (4. November 2014)

*Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Hallo liebe Menschen, die anderen Noobs wie mir helfen Erstmal vorab ein fettes Dankeschön, was ihr hier für Arbeit leistet!!!

Ich werde im Dezember Daddy und habe mir eine DSLR (Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera)  für Babyfotos und Co. gekauft. Die Fotos müssen natürlich auf nen vernünftigen Rechner und nicht auf unseren ein Paar Jahre alten Laptop. Warum erzähle ich euch das??? ->

Aus diesem Grund habe ich meine Frau überzeugen können, dass *wir* doch endlich mal nen vernünftigen PC brauchen. Darauf soll dann auf jeden Fall Lightroom 5 installiert werden um Fotos zu ordnen und zu bearbeiten aber ich will auch endlich mal ne Maschine haben, mit der ich jetzt (vernünfig und gut) und auch noch in 2-5 Jahren und dann halt halbwegs vernünftig zocken kann!

*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

*Ich möchte eigentlich lieber nur so 700 Euro ausgeben. Aber da ich ne SSD für Windows und die Programme und Spiele, ne große Festplattte für den ganzen alten Datenkrempel und auch n Blueraybrenner haben möchte, habe ich gemerkt, dass ich schon bei 1000 Euro landen werde... 

*2.)  Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen  Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes  Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )*

Monitor: Ich bekomme erstmal von meiner Family folgenden Bildschirm: BenQ Senseye FP 222W (sollte n 22 Zoll Ding sein oder?) Ich weiß, dass der nicht der Burner sein wird. Werde mir dann irgendwann mal n 27 Zoll holen. Oder sagt ihr, dass der Bildschirm genau gar nix kann und ich mir direkt einen dazu holen sollte?

Betriebssystem: sollte Windows 8.1 sein. Ist in meiner Zusammenstellung schon drin

Tastatur: habe ich noch ne gamer Tastatur (G15 glaube ich...) von Logitech im Keller 

Maus: werde ich mir sowas im Rahmen von G602 oder G700s zulegen. Muss aber nicht ins Budget.

*3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*

Das Problem ist, dass ich meinen letzten PC (Medion glaube ich natürlich ALDI KomplettPC) vor ca. 10 Jahren hatte. Danach immer nur Laptops... Ich habe also null Plan und fände es natürlich toll einen schon zusammengebauten PC zu bekommen. Andererseits hoffe ich, dass ich so etwas mehr für weniger Kohle und halt genau dass, was ich will bekomme...

Hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html
habe ich gesehen, dass es anscheinend super liebe Leute gibt, die mir helfen könnten das alles zusammen zu bauen... Wie läuft sowas ab? Was verlangen die Jungs bzw. was sollte man zahlen? 
Oder macht es vielleicht sogar Sinn die ganzen Sachen zu bestellen und irgendwo für einen gewissen Betrag (wie hoch wohl?) zusammenbauen zu lassen???

Oder doch irgendwo komplettes System mit ähnlichen Komponenten kaufen? Ich finde, dass sich die ganzen Angebote super schwierig nur vergleichen lassen


*4.)  Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte  Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten,  Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)*

Leider gar nichts...

*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?*

BenQ Senseye FP 222W leider erstmal nur, es sei denn es spricht absolut was dagegen...

*6.)  Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW,  Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio-  & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?*

Ich hätte schon Bock auf so Sachen wie *Battlefield 4* bzw. auch die älteren Titel und halt Sachen wie die ganzen *Call of Duty* (auch *Advance Warfare*) Sachen. 

Aber da in nächster Zeit halt alles aufs Baby ausgerichtet sein wird, werde ich vermutlich gar nicht so viel zum Zocken kommen... Ich brauche eigentlich auch nicht immer die neuesten Games aber die, die es jetzt gibt, sollten halt schon drin sein wenn vielleicht auch erst in ein / zwei Jahren.

Ansonsten:: vielleicht noch *GTA*, *WOW* (wohl mit allen PCs von Heute sehr gut zu zocken oder?), *Day Z* (läuft auf dem Laptop Null), *CS GO* (Karten laden so lahm, dass ich die erste Runde immer warten muss),* Far Cry 4* und die älteren Titel (hab bisher nur den ersten Teil gespielt), 


Deshalb stelle ich mir auch die Frage ob es Sinn macht, beim Mainboard, Prozessor und der Grafikkarte etwas günstiger zu kaufen. Es müsste halt was sein, womit ich Bilder bei *Lightroom 5* bearbeiten kann und vielleicht auch mal das ein oder andere *Video zusammen zu schneiden *und halt die aktuellen Spiele noch irgendwie zocken kann. Und dann halt vielleicht in einigen Jahren, wenn das Kind älter ist, die drei genannten Bauteile aufzurüsten???


*7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?*

Aufgrund diverse externer Festplatten mit vielen Fotos und so brauche ich schon ne ordentliche Platte. Eine SSD möchte ich wie gesagt unbedingt für Windows und Porgramme & Spiele.

*8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)*

Davon habe ich absolut keine Ahnung und traue mir das nicht zu. Das Ding soll halt einfach möglichst laufen ohne wartungsanfällig zu sein...

*9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)*

Ich werde das gute Stück versuchen über unseren neu angeschafften Switch ins Internet zu bringen...Wenn nicht, halt mit Wlandstick oder sollte man auf jeden Fall dann eine Wlankarte bevorzugen?

Ich habe noch einen Wunsch und einen vielleicht merkwürigen Plan für die Zukunft...

1. Ich möchte entweder im Rechner, falls das geht und ansonsten extern in einem NAS (so soll sowas heißen, habe ich gelesen) zwei z.B 2 oder 3 TB Platten einbauen wo dann auf beiden Platten das gleiche geschrieben wird. Damit möchte ich einfach bei einem Festplattencrash meine Fotos aus der Vergangenheit und insb. die baldigen Babyfotos sichern. Reicht sowas im Rechner und geht sowas überhaupt oder ratet ihr mir da zu was Anderem? 

2. Macht es Sinn z.B in einem oder zwei Jahren die gleiche Grafikkarte, die ich mir jetzt kaufe genau nochmal zu holen und beide zu verbinden? (sowas soll bei manchen Mainboards gehen) und unterstützt das von mir gewählte Board sowas? Oder macht sowas generell keinen Sinn?

Ist das Netzteil zu hoch angesetzt?

Ich habe gesehen, dass hier die meisten ihre Einkaufslisten bei Mindfactory verlinken... Ich habe sowas immer bisher bei Hardwareschottte gemacht. Ist dort auch günstiger scheinbar...

Meine Zusammenstellung:

1.BE-QUIET! Straight Power E9 580W CM - 80+ Gold (BN198) 82,48 €82,48 €

2.BITFENIX Shinobi Germany Edition (BFC-SNB-150-GER1-RP) 52,83 €52,83 €

3.3TB SEAGATE Barracuda 7200.14 (ST3000DM001) 89,90 €89,90 €

4.8GB (2x4GB) CRUCIAL Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9 62,37 €62,37 €

5.COOLER MASTER Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) 21,38 €21,38 €

6.MSI H87-G41 PC Mate 66,49 €66,49 €

7.ASUS BW-16D1HT/G Blu-ray RW (90DD01E0-B20000) 72,77 €72,77 €

8.250GB SAMSUNG SSD 840 EVO - Basic Kit (MZ-7TE250BW) 107,25 €107,25 €

9.SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 280 3GB OC (11230-00-xxG) 175,96 €175,96 €

10.INTEL Core i5-4590 Tray (CM8064601560615) 166,80 €166,80 €

11.MICROSOFT Windows 8.1 Pro MLK/ESD-Version - Deutsch - 32/64bit (6PR-00006) 49,00 €49,00 €

Produktpreis:  992,86 €
Versandkosten: 4,99 €*Gesamtpreis: 997,85 €

*
Wird dann natürlich bei mehreren verschiedenen Versandhändlern bestellt...

In eiem anderen Thread hier wurde dieses Mainboard empfohlen: MSI H97 GUARD-PRO (7923-002R) Ist dieses besser geeignet und die 10 Euro Aufpreis wert? Vor allem passt das mit dem Gehäuse so zusammen, dass die ganzen USB 3.0 Anschlüsse genutzt werden können?

Ich habe auch noch diesen Arbeitsspeicher für den nahezu gleichen Preis gefunden: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport XT DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Ist der irgendwie besser als der von mir gewählte? Reichen 8 GB überhaupt? 

Anstelle der Samsung SSD wird ja häufig die 256GB CRUCIAL MX100 (256 GB) empfohlen. Ich habe mich für die Samsung entschieden. Passt das oder ist die anderen genau so gut?

Ich hoffe, dass sich bei den vielen Fragen überhaupt Jemand die Zeit nimmt, mir zu helfen und ich bedanke mich schon im Voraus!!!


----------



## eXquisite (4. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*



> 1.BE-QUIET! Straight Power E9 580W CM - 80+ Gold (BN198) 82,48 €82,48 €


1. Deine Konfiguration braucht keine 400 Watt, außerdem ist das E10 schon lange raus.



> 2.BITFENIX Shinobi Germany Edition (BFC-SNB-150-GER1-RP) 52,83 €52,83 €


Geschmackssache...



> 3.3TB SEAGATE Barracuda 7200.14 (ST3000DM001) 89,90 €89,90 €


Ist recht laut, die 2TB Platten sind da leiser.



> 4.8GB (2x4GB) CRUCIAL Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9 62,37 €62,37 €


Top.



> 5.COOLER MASTER Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) 21,38 €21,38 €


Auch recht laut.



> 6.MSI H87-G41 PC Mate 66,49 €66,49 €


Der 4590 ist ein Devils Canyon und braucht daher den H97 Chipsatz außer du willst ein Bios Update machen und hast dafür ne alte CPU rumliegen.



> 7.ASUS BW-16D1HT/G Blu-ray RW (90DD01E0-B20000) 72,77 €72,77 €


Sicher das du ein BlueRay Laufwerk brauchst? Benutzt man im Endeffekt kaum und kostet noch zu viel.



> 8.250GB SAMSUNG SSD 840 EVO - Basic Kit (MZ-7TE250BW) 107,25 €107,25 €


Die 840 Evo ist TLC Müll und keine SSD, hier lieber ne MX100 oder so nehmen.



> 9.SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 280 3GB OC (11230-00-xxG) 175,96 €175,96 €


Bei dem Budget bekommt man doch locker ne R9 290 rein oder nicht?



> 10.INTEL Core i5-4590 Tray (CM8064601560615) 166,80 €166,80 €


Hier könnte man auch nen Xeon nehmen... ich frag mich wieso du so hohe Preise hast...

Hier mal was von mir:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

911 Euro und alle Komponenten sind wertiger, lediglich der Brenner fehlt.

Gruß


----------



## Geldmann3 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Stimme der Config von eXquisite zu, die bringt wohl mehr bang for the money und ist zum zocken auch relativ zukunftssicher.


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Danke für deine Einschätzung!

Das Gehäuse ist aber prinzipiell ok oder? Ich habe früher immer das Coolermaster Cosmic haben wollen aber viel zu teuer...

Dann würde das System so aussehen:

1.BITFENIX Shinobi Germany Edition (BFC-SNB-150-GER1-RP) 52,83 €52,83 € zzgl. Versand 
2.3TB SEAGATE Barracuda 7200.14 (ST3000DM001) 89,90 €89,90 € zzgl. Versand 
3.8GB (2x4GB) CRUCIAL Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9 62,37 €62,37 € zzgl. Versand 
4.ASUS BW-16D1HT/G Blu-ray RW (90DD01E0-B20000) 72,77 €72,77 € zzgl. Versand 
5.SAPPHIRE Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 4GB DDR5 (11227-00-40G) 271,74 €271,74 € zzgl. Versand 
6.INTEL Xeon E3-1231 v3 (BX80646E31231V3) 216,70 €216,70 € zzgl. Versand 
7.GIGABYTE GA-H97-HD3 74,84 €74,84 € zzgl. Versand 
8.256GB CRUCIAL MX100 2.5-Zoll SSD (CT256MX100SSD1) 89,90 €89,90 € zzgl. Versand 
9.EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) 26,85 €26,85 € zzgl. Versand 
10.MICROSOFT Windows 8.1 Pro MLK/ESD-Version - Deutsch - 32/64bit (6PR-00006) 49,00 €49,00 € zzgl. Versand 
Gesamtpreis: 
Produktpreis:  1015,60 €
Versandkosten: 6,99 €*Gesamtpreis: 1022,59 €*

Ich frage mich, warum es kaum teuer ist, obwohl Grafikkarte und Prozessort doch deutlich teurer sind? Habe ich was vergessen?


Bei den Festplatten habe ich mal nachgeschaut und da sieht es so aus, warum ich dann auch bei der 3 GB Platte bleibe

3 TB
Betriebsgeräusch Ruhe:     24 db(A) 
   Betriebsgeräusch Betrieb:  26 db(A) 


              2 TB
   Betriebsgeräusch Ruhe:     24 db(A) 
   Betriebsgeräusch Betrieb:  27 db(A) 



Kann mir noch jemand die ein oder andere Frage beantworten? Auch für weitere Anregungen zu der neuen oder auch alten Zusammenstellung wäre ich dankbar


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

bei deiner Zusammenstellung fehlt das Netzteil...
ansonsten könntest die Hauptkomponenten von exqusite so eintüten...(mit deinen Ergänzungen, wenn du magst)..

Wäre auf jedenfall ein Rechner, der für mehr , als Lightroom gut ist...^^


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ah da fehlt was... Wird bearbeitet...

@ *ThomasGoe69*: Genau auch gerade gemerkt


----------



## jkox11 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Das Bitfenix hat nur einen Lüfter im Gehäuse. Kauf dir noch einen dazu den du dann vorne installierst.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Willst du jetzt über 1000 oder lieber nur 700 ausgeben? Für n Gelegenheitszocker ist ne 290 schon reichlich dick.. 

Mit der 290er solltest du das Be quiet E10 mit 500W nehmen, mit der 280er reicht auch die 400W Variante. 

Ausserdem hast du nur eine HDD auf der Liste, oben war noch die Rede von 2. Würde ich dir auch empfehlen, zwecks Datensicherung eine im PC und eine in nem USB 3 Gehäuse. Was du meinst ist ein RAID und nicht für Datensicherung geeignet..


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

1.
BITFENIX 			Shinobi Germany Edition (BFC-SNB-150-GER1-RP)  
 		 		 			52,83 €

		 			52,83 €
 		 	 	 		 			2.
3TB 			SEAGATE Barracuda 7200.14 (ST3000DM001)  
 		 		 			89,90 €

		 			89,90 €
 		 	 	 		 			3.
8GB 			(2x4GB) CRUCIAL Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9  
 		 		 			62,37 €

		 			62,37 €
 		 	 	 		 			4.
ASUS 			BW-16D1HT/G Blu-ray RW (90DD01E0-B20000)  
 		 		 			72,77 €

		 			72,77 €
 		 	 	 		 			5.
SAPPHIRE 			Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 4GB DDR5 (11227-00-40G)  
 		 		 			271,74 €

		 			271,74 €
 		 	 	 		 			6.
INTEL 			Xeon E3-1231 v3 (BX80646E31231V3)  
 		 		 			216,70 €

		 			216,70 €
 		 	 	 		 			7.
GIGABYTE 			GA-H97-HD3  
 		 		 			74,84 €

		 			74,84 €
 		 	 	 		 			8.
256GB 			CRUCIAL MX100 2.5-Zoll SSD (CT256MX100SSD1)  
 		 		 			89,90 €

		 			89,90 €
 		 	 	 		 			9.
EKL 			Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)  
 		 		 			26,85 €

		 			26,85 €
 		 	 	 		 			10.
BE-QUIET! 			Straight Power E10-CM 500W (BN234)  
 		 		 			83,88 €

		 			83,88 €
 		 	 	 		 			11.
MICROSOFT 			Windows 8.1 Pro MLK/ESD-Version - Deutsch - 32/64bit (6PR-00006)  
 		 		 			49,00 €

		 			49,00 €

Produktpreis:  1173,79 €
Versandkosten: 7,99 €*Gesamtpreis: 1181,78 €

Uiiii schon über dem Budget  

*Welcher Lüfter muss noch dazu gekauft werden?


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

@ *Rapante_Rapante*:
Das ist mir nun schon etwas teuer...

Ich würde mich dann wohl eher als Gelegenheitszocker betrachten und etwas schwächeres würde bestimmt reichen...
Wie gesagt... Ich würde gerne die aktuellen Spiele spielen. Es gibt aber doch irgendwie immer die Möglichkeit die grafisch etwas herunter zu regeln oder?

Dann nochmal die gleiche Festplatte und ein USB Gehäuse kaufen? Extern soll das dann sein, weil es sicherer ist?


----------



## jkox11 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Da kannst du die von Bitfenix auch nehmen: BitFenix Spectre Pro schwarz 120mm (BFF-SPRO-12025KK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Wäre dann mit dem zusätzlichen Lüfter und der 280er Karte wie folgt:

1.BITFENIX Shinobi Germany Edition (BFC-SNB-150-GER1-RP) 52,83 €52,83 €

2.3TB SEAGATE Barracuda 7200.14 (ST3000DM001) 89,90 €89,90 €

3.BITFENIX Spectre Pro All Black 120mm (BFF-SPRO-12025KK-RP) 8,33 €8,33 €

4.8GB (2x4GB) CRUCIAL Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9 62,37 €62,37 €

5.ASUS BW-16D1HT/G Blu-ray RW (90DD01E0-B20000) 72,77 €72,77 €

6.SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 280 3GB OC (11230-00-xxG) 175,96 €175,96 €

7.INTEL Xeon E3-1231 v3 (BX80646E31231V3) 216,70 €216,70 €

8.GIGABYTE GA-H97-HD3 74,84 €74,84 €

9.256GB CRUCIAL MX100 2.5-Zoll SSD (CT256MX100SSD1) 89,90 €89,90 €

10.EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) 26,85 €26,85 €

11.BE-QUIET! Straight Power E10-CM 500W (BN234) 83,88 €83,88 €

12.MICROSOFT Windows 8.1 Pro MLK/ESD-Version - Deutsch - 32/64bit (6PR-00006) 49,00 €49,00 €

Versandkosten: 11,98 €*Gesamtpreis: 1035,07 €
*
Geil ist, dass die Gesamtrechnung (Schottenland errechnet ja immer die günstigeste Versandmöglichkeit) mit dem zustzlichen Lüfter billiger ist als ohne 

Soll der Prozessor denn der oben vorgeschlagene bleiben oder gibt es da auch was, dass iwie z.B. 50 Euro günstiger ist und dafür nur n paar Prozent Leistung hat?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Wofür Lüfter? Im Gehäuse sind 2 verbaut, das reicht. Windows würde ich eher auf ebay holen, gibts immer mal für etwa 30€.

Zum Thema zweite Grafikkarte, das nennt sich SLI/Crossfire und das macht man in der Regel sofort oder nie. In 2 Jahren gibts neuere, bessere Karten zum gleichen Preis wie heute.

Was das Thema Daten angeht: nur eine Festplatte ist, logischerweise, nicht wirklich sicher, denn bei Ausfall ist alles weg. Deswegen 2 Festplatten, minimum. Entweder eine intern und eine extern, wobei man die externe dann auch regelmäßig zum sichern anschliesst und danach wieder die Kabel zieht (Blitzschlag etc.) oder gleich beide Extern. Ist immer die Frage, wie viel Aufwand man betreiben will, aber wichtige Daten auf nur einer Festplatte ist mir zu wenig.

Wenn du einen Zusammenbauer in der Liste findest (nicht zufällig Raum Karlsruhe?^^) gibts in der Regel kein Geld, maximal Anfahrtkosten und Verpflegung, das ist ein Freundschaftsdienst. Zusammen bauen ist aber wie Lego Technik für Große und macht Spaß. 

Hardwareschotte ist, wie auch geizhals, kein Shop sondern sammelt nur Preise aus vielen Shops. Mindfactory ist ein günstiger Shop und hier (und in anderen Foren) recht beliebt. Hardwareversand mögen auch viele, die bauen auch PCs zusammen, den Brocken werden die dir allerdings nicht montieren, zu schwer.

Jetzt meine vorgeschlagene Konfig:
2 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001)				85,18 * 2
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)				89,90 
1 x Fantec DB-ALU3e-6G schwarz, 3.5", USB 3.0/eSATA (1693)				21,98 
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)				157,33 
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)				62,37 
1 x HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QC3G2M)				174,82 
1 x ASRock H97 Anniversary (90-MXGWC0-A0UAYZ)				69,25 
1 x ASUS BW-16D1HT schwarz, SATA, retail (90DD01E0-B20000)				72,77 
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)				26,85 
1 x BitFenix Shinobi Germany Edition USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNB-150-GER2-RP)				62,46 
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)				60,40 
~980€.

Das einzig halbwegs sinnvolle Upgrade wäre der Xeon, der mit etwa 50€ mehr zu Buche schlägt und seine stärken bei Foto-/Videobearbeitung ausspielen könnte. Dem i5 geht dabei aber so schnell auch nicht die Puste aus.

Ob man einen Bluray Brenner braucht ist imo wirklich fraglich, hatte über Jahre 2 im PC und NIE genutzt. Wenn der wichtig ist, auf Retail achten wegen Brenn- und Abspielsoftware.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Vier Füße, groß bis mittelklein,
gingen lange Zeit allein.
Jetzt gehen bald auf Schritt und Tritt,
zwei winzig kleine Füße mit.

Na dann ein herzlichen Glückwunsch zum kommenden Nachwuchs und alles gute für deine Familie


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ihr seid echt der Hammer! Vielen Dank! 

@ *Rapante_Rapante*: 

Ich komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet. Da waren auch n paar Schrauberjungs in der Liste. 
Cooler Vergleich mit dem Lego Technik leuchtet mir ein.

Kann ich das dann irgendwie so einrichten, dass die externe Platte sich immer, wenn sie angeschlossen wird, alles drauf zieht, was auch auf der Platte im Rechner ist? Oder definiert man dann bestimmt Bereiche, z.B. den Fotoordner? 

Der Blitz darf dann nur nicht einschlagen, wenn die Platte angeschlossen ist Also nie bei Gewitter Daten sichern 
Du schreibst, mindesten zwei Platten? Wie sollte es denn mit einer dritten Platte von statten gehen oder meinst du eine zusätzliche externe Datensicherung über irgendeine Cloud?

Das Haus darf natürlich auch nicht abbrennen oder ähnliches... dann wäre auch alles weg

OK, Windows geht aus der Liste und es wird bei Ebay gekauft! Liest sich die Liste auch besser

Die Grafikkarten gleichen sich ja total.. Eine hat einen DVI Ausgang mehr wofür die Andere dann einen Displayport Ausgnag mehr hat. Was da wichtiger ist? Und die von mir hat laut Hardwareschotte mehr Rechenleistung?! Hm...

Warum das andere Mainboard? Das vorher liest sich jetzt beim Vergleich auf Hardware... besser? Ich bin überfordert

Reichen 400 Watt wirklich auch für alles Weitere in der Zukunft? 

Ach: den Alpenfön muss ich ja nicht haben... wurde mir ja nur empfohlen. Den Ersten hatte ich auch nur auf der Liste, weil der bei ner PCGH-Anleitung empfohlen wurde...
Bin da für Vorschläge auch kleineren, wenn der zu groß ist offen.

Über den Blueray Brenner denke ich nochmal nach... Zum schnellen Sichern diverser Sachen z.B mal eben die letzten Urlaubsfotos hört sich das gut an. Aber es wäre schon nett den mal in z.B. 12 Facher Geschwindigkeit zu haben.Vielleicht bis dahin auch erstmal n DVD Brenner.

@ *Brexzidian7794*: Sehr cool! Danke


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Für automatische Sicherung gibts sicher Programme, ich kopiere meist von Hand bzw. nutze Ordnervergleichsprogramme. 

Mit 3 Platten hat man immer eine die nicht am Strom hängt. Z. B. eine daheim im Schrank und eine bei den Eltern oder so.. manche mieten sich auch Bankschließfächer. Zur reinen Archivierung von großen Mengen finde ich Amazon glacier interessant, oder auch backblaze. Man muss halt Vertrauen in die cloud haben.  

Wo siehst du bei der Sapphire mehr Leistung? Die nehmen sich nicht viel, ich find die HIS einfach cooler. 

Das Mainboard ist hauptsächlich günstiger, von der Ausstattung dürfte es ziemlich egal sein ob ein Asrock H97 Anniversary, Pro4 oder das Gigabyte D3H (nicht das HD3). Ich find blau einfach schön.. Wenn du das Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster nimmst.. für n paar € mehr gibts auch blauen RAM:
http://geizhals.de/g-skill-ares-dimm-kit-8gb-f3-1600c9d-8gab-a734660.html

400W reichen für die Hardware locker, die zieht vielleicht insgesamt 250W beim zocken, alles andere ist eh unkritisch. Zukünftige Grakas werden eher sparsamer, für ne Gtx 970 würde es auch noch reichen. 

Den Brocken Eco würde ich dir schon empfehlen, hält die CPU kühl und leise.

Ich hatte lange 2 BluRay Brenner und nicht eine einzige gebrannt. USB Sticks sind einfach viel praktischer.


----------



## jkox11 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Wofür Lüfter? Im Gehäuse sind 2 verbaut, das reicht.


 
Nein es ist nur einer drin: 



> Kühlung
> Anzahl und Baugröße der Lüfter 	 1x 120x120



@TE: Frag Rosigatton, der Meister des Bauens schlechthin


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Stimmt, die Variante mit Sichtfenster hat 2, die ohne nur einen. My bad.


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Also besser den mit Sichtfenster nehmen?!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*



quickshorty schrieb:


> Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um


Was willst Du mit einem Spielerechner? Vergiss den Gedanken.

Freu Dich auf Dein Kind, nutze die wenigen freien Minuten
mit Deiner Frau und dem Kind und melde Dich in 18 Jahren
wieder, wenn vielleicht Zeit zum Rechnerspielen ist.

Und das ist ernst gemeint. Rechnerspiele sind ganz lustig,
natürlich entspanneder als Tatort zu schauen, aber in den
nächsten Monaten werden sich Deine Prioritäten verschieben.

Verschwende das Geld nicht für einen neuen Rechner....
Die ganze Bildverarbeitung wird auch mit dem Ding funktionueren,
was Du jetzt nutzt. Oder hast Du gar keinen PC? Du schreibst
von Lapptops, was denn für einen?


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Habe alles bei drei verschiedenen Versendern (Mindfactory,  Hardwareversand und Compuland) über Hardwareschotte verglichen... Die  nehmen immer 99 Euro fürs Zusammenbauen... Günstiger gibts das wohl nicht? Werde ich auf die Schrauber zurückkommen

Kann noch Jemand was zu dem Gurkenmonitor sagen? 

@ *Rotkaeppchen_online* Du hast iwie Recht aber nicht immer siegt die Vernunft


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. November 2014)

Hardwareversand nimmt doch nur 30€ fürs Zusammenbau.


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ah ok! Da hatte ich das nicht gefunden und dachte, dass die das auch nehmen...
Dafür waren die bei den Komponenten etwas teurer. 
Ich schaue gleich nochmal und poste es dann noch einmal😇


----------



## ebastler (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ist bei dir einer der Schrauber in der Nähe? Die Meisten aus der Liste würden sich sehr freuen, wenn sie endlich mal jemandem beim Zusammenbau helfen dürften 
Damit kriegst du vermutlich bessere Qualität als beim Onlineshop, da dir Leute helfen, bei denen das PC-Schrauben eine Leidenschaft ist, und nicht (nur) der Beruf. Und wir erklären alles genau, dass du deinen nächsten PC dann komplett selbst bauen kannst


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Schau mal hier rein @TE http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ja ich habe schon da rein geschaut und ein netter Mensch hat mich auch schon angeschrieben

Muss da mal Kontakt aufnehmen-


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*



quickshorty schrieb:


> Also besser den mit Sichtfenster nehmen?!



Oder das normale und einen extra Lüfter. Geschmackssache, funktional sind die Gehäuse gleich.


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Das wäre dann der aktuelle Stand:

Gehäuse ist jetzt mit Fenster und dann hoffentlich mit den empfohlenen zwei Lüftern

1.BITFENIX Shinobi Deutschland/Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot/gold BFC-SNB-150-GER2-RP62,38 €62,38 €

2.3TB SEAGATE Barracuda 7200.14 (ST3000DM001) 89,85 €179,70 €

3.8GB (2x4GB) CRUCIAL Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9 62,37 €62,37 €

4.ASUS BW-16D1HT/G Blu-ray RW (90DD01E0-B20000) 72,77 €72,77 €

5.SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 280 3GB OC (11230-00-xxG) 175,20 €175,20 €

6.INTEL Xeon E3-1231 v3 (BX80646E31231V3) 216,65 €216,65 €

7.GIGABYTE GA-H97-HD3 74,16 €74,16 €

8.256GB CRUCIAL MX100 2.5-Zoll SSD (CT256MX100SSD1) 89,85 €89,85 €

9.EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) 26,85 €26,85 €

10.BE-QUIET! Straight Power E10 60,41 €60,41 €

11.FANTEC DB-ALU3e-6G 24,13 €24,13 €



Beim Blueray bin ich noch nicht sicher, hätte son Ding aber gerne 

Wäre am günstigsten wohl für 1056 Euro bei Drivecity, Compuland und Mindfactory zu bekommen. Es ist echt erstaunlich, wie schnell die Verfügbarkeit iund damit die empfohlenen Händler immer wechseln...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Wieso doch die Sapphire? 

Board solltest du auch wechseln.

Mit Fenster nur wenn du die Hardware sehen willst, nicht wegen dem Lüfter. 

Ich bestelle in der Regel max. bei 2 Shops, die Versandkosten heben die Ersparnis recht schnell auf, bei mindfactory ist nach Mitternacht der Versand kostenlos.


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ich habe doch schon einiges von deinen Epfehlungen übernommen 

Bei der Grafikkarte hattest du doch geschrieben, dass sie dir besser gefällt, die aber gleich sind? Deshalb habe ich bei dem 1 Euro oder so einfach die gelassen. Hier in dem Vergleich kann man sehen, dass die Saphire minimal mehr kann bei einem Punkt:

3 Grafikkarten der Kategorie Grafikkarten von AMD/ATI im Vergleich - Schottenland.de

Und bei den Mainboards bin ich wieder etwas überfordert...
Hier in dem Vergleich scheinen die beiden Gigabytes doch besser zu sein oder?
Haben zwei interne USB-Anschlüsse mehr. Das D3H hat einen Sata Expressanschluss. Wobei ich bei den ganzen Werten nicht weiß, ob und wofür man sie braucht
Und die Gigabytes haben nen PCI Express X 16 Steckplatz mehr

Hilfe!!! 

4 Mainboards der Kategorie Intel Mainboards im Vergleich - Schottenland.de


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Okay, dann hatte ich den Post falsch verstanden, dachte die HIS gefiel dir besser, aber die Sapphire hätte mehr Leistung.^^ Die Karten sind quasi identisch, welche du nimmst ist da soweit egal.

Das HD3 hat keinen besonders guten Ruf. Wenn dann das D3H.

Ist immer die Frage was man alles anschließen will, usb Ports sind eigentlich das letzte was einem ausgeht.^^

Sata Express kann Daten noch schneller übertragen als Sata3, aber bis das wirklich relevant wird, ist der PC veraltet. 
Die Frage ist, brauchst du die ganzen Anschlüsse? Willst du lieber ein blaues oder ein gelbes Board? Gefällt dir der Buchstabe G besser als A? 

In einem Szenario wie deinem (und den meisten anderen) sind die Unterschiede irrelevant, würfeln wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

hm ok! Also dann soll ich das von dir vorgeschlagene nehmen oder was das auch nur ein Beispiel?


----------



## jkox11 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Mit dem HD3 machst du auch nichts falsch.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Das ist halt etwas günstiger, ich wollte bei der Konfig einfach unter 1000€ kommen.  

Von der Ausstattung her:
D3H > Pro4 > HD3 > Anniversary (meine Meinung)
Das spiegelt sich auch im Preis wieder, für deine Anforderungen reichen die alle.


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

sind das die geigneten Kandidaten?:
5 Mainboards der Kategorie Intel Mainboards im Vergleich - Schottenland.de

Eins hat nen anderen Chipsatz... Der wohl Übertakten möglich macht. Welches ist denn das Beste? Die tun sich alles so wenig...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Übertakten geht beim Xeon nicht, also bringt ein Z Board keine Vorteile. Nachteile aber auch nicht.



quickshorty schrieb:


> Die tun sich alles so wenig...


Richtig. 

Das Beste gibts nicht, sonst gäbs ja nur ein Board von einem Hersteller.


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Das wäre jetzt meine finale Konfiguration, wenn keiner was dagegen hat?

1.BITFENIX Shinobi Deutschland/Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot/gold BFC-SNB-150-GER2-RP63,36 €63,36 €

2.3TB SEAGATE Barracuda 7200.14 (ST3000DM001) 89,85 €179,70 €

3.8GB (2x4GB) CRUCIAL Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9 62,38 €62,38 €

4.ASUS BW-16D1HT/G Blu-ray RW (90DD01E0-B20000) 72,72 €72,72 €

5.SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 280 3GB OC (11230-00-xxG) 175,04 €175,04 €

6.INTEL Xeon E3-1231 v3 (BX80646E31231V3) 216,67 €216,67 €

7.GIGABYTE GA-H97-HD3 74,84 €74,84 €

8.256GB CRUCIAL MX100 2.5-Zoll SSD (CT256MX100SSD1) 89,87 €89,87 €

9.EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) 26,85 €26,85 €

10.BE-QUIET! Straight Power E10 60,46 €60,46 €

11.FANTEC DB-ALU3e-6G 24,09 €24,09 €
*
Gesamtpreis* schwank immer so um die* 1060 *Euro...
Ich schaue mal nach 00:00 Uhr und hoffe, dass mir noch jemand bis dahin antwortet


Passt das so?
Danke!


----------



## jkox11 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Passt  

Der Gehäuselüfter fehlt aber noch, sonst hast du ja nur einen


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Aber im Gehäuse mit Scheibe sollen angeblich zwei sein? Hatte das vorher nicht ausgewählt, um n Zehner zu sparen und weil es mir halt nicht wichtig war. Aber nach der Info dass da dann schon n zweiter Lüfter drin sein soll, nehme ich das gerne anstatt ca 10 Euro für nen zweiten Lüfter zu zahlen.

Ist denn nun einer drin oder nicht? Ich versuche mal zu ermitteln


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ok scheint doch auch nur einer drin zu sein... Hm dann nehme ich wohl doch das ohne Scheibe und n zweiten Lüfter...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Das ist wieder so ein nerviger Fall von inkonsistenter Beschreibung..

Geizhals sagt 2 Lüfter, mindfactory sagt 1 Lüfter, Caseking sagt 2 Lüfter, und bei Bitfenix gibts keine Info, die Bilder der diversen Websites sind irgendwie wertlos weil sie auch das Innere eines regulären Shinobi zeigen könnten.

Ich würds einfach drauf ankommen lassen und wenn nur ein Lüfter dabei ist bei Bitfenix Terz machen, in der Pressemitteilung zum Gehäuse werden 2 Lüfter erwähnt und das sogar unabhängig von Fenster oder nicht:
http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/n...-bitfenix-shinobi-midi-tower-germany-edition/

Ansonsten passt das.


----------



## jkox11 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Seitenfenster ist aber auch schön 

Bestell es mal so, gegebenfalls kannst du noch immer ein Lüfter nachbestellen.

Viel Spass damit, kannst ja einige Fotos noch posten nachher


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Siehe mein Post.

Achja, du hast HDD + SSD + BluRay, bei H97 Boards sind aber in der Regel nur 2 Sata Kabel dabei, eins brauchst du also noch.


----------



## jkox11 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Diverse SATA-Kabel 0.5m, gewinkelt (versch. Farben) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## quickshorty (5. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ok! Werde es dann prinzipiell so bestellen und die Scheibe drin lassen und mit den Lüftern mal schauen

Das Kabel will über Hardwareschotte nicht in meinen Warenkorb Muss ich halt woanders bestellen oder wo auch immer ich gleich bestelle gesondert hinzufügen

noch 7 Minuten, dann schaue ich!


----------



## quickshorty (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Jetzt 1085... Was sind das für Krasse Schwankungen???


----------



## quickshorty (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Jetzt nochmal komplette Verwirrung

Ist dieser DVD Brenner ok? 

LITEON IHAS124-14

Blueray kann ich ja wirklich jederzeit nachrüsten, wenn ich das mal meine.

Dann würde ich einfach für ganz wenig Geld den hoffentlich "besten" DVD Brenner reinpacken?!?

Da kommen natürlich Gedanken wie "Jetzt spare ich beim Brenner, kann ich ne bessere Grafikkarte dder CPU holen" auf. Aber das Ding reicht doch so oder? Bleibt mehr Geld für alles Andere z.B. mal nen Monitor etc...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Als DVD Brenner einfach den günstigsten nehmen, die nehmen sich nicht wirklich was. 
Sata Kabel gibts in jedem Shop ohne Ende, einfach auf Sata3 achten. 

Nun, mehr ausgeben geht immer. Ist immer die Frage, was macht Sinn und was will man ausgeben. Viele der Teile sind P/L einfach ganz stark und du hast immerhin allein Festplatten für 200€ dabei..


----------



## jkox11 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

DVD-Brenner einfach den mit günstigsten nehmen. Die nehmen sich alle nix. Die sind alle schnell. 
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, der ist genauso gut und günstig.

Edit: Die Wörter aus dem Mund genommen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Postingbattle. ;p

Was ich nicht verstehe ist warum Laufwerke so hässlich sein müssen. Billiges Plastik, weißer Aufdruck etc.^^


----------



## HMangels91 (6. November 2014)

Weiß net wie die Entscheidung steht schau dir mal die MSI R9 280. Oder Asus R9 280 DCII an. Sollte locker reichen habe die Grad selber geholt und bin begeistert für den Preis.


----------



## jkox11 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Postingbattle. ;p
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe ist warum Laufwerke so hässlich sein müssen. Billiges Plastik, weißer Aufdruck etc.^^


 
Kosten ja auch nix


----------



## quickshorty (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ok dann passt es! Ich warte dann nur mal bis die Sachen wieder 10-20 Euro runter gehen... Ist gerade irgendwas hoch gegangen


----------



## quickshorty (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

@ *HMangels91*:
Sehe ich das falsch oder sind das einfach teurere Modelle der von mir ausgewählten SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 280 3GB OC (11230-00-xxG)?
Oder sind die jetzt für ein paar Euro auch schneller??? Verwirrung mal wieder


----------



## quickshorty (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

@ *Rapante_Rapante*: 
Die DVD-Brenner sehen echt alle iwie kacke aus


----------



## HMangels91 (6. November 2014)

https://geizhals.de/asus-r9280-dc2t-3gd5-directcu-ii-top-90yv0620-m0na00-a1079712.html

Sind teurer aber bedeutend leiser und mehr Potential nach oben. Ich bin von der Qualität etwas geplättet hatte noch nie Asus und die Karten wirken deutlich wertiger meine r9 290 PCs+ wirkt total billig dagegen. 
Kannst ja selbst entscheiden was dir wichtig ist. Ich lege wert auf leise teile


----------



## quickshorty (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Das wären 35 Euro Aufpreis.... Ich denke nicht, dass es das Wert ist oder?


----------



## jkox11 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Die Sapphire ist auch nicht zu laut, per MSI Afterburner kann man die Lüfterkurve sowieso manuell einstellen. Wenn die Karte nicht übertaktet wird, dann sind die 280'er sowieso fast alle auf einem Niveau.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Wirklich leise sind die alle nicht, unter Last eh nicht und übertaktet gleich zweimal nicht.


----------



## quickshorty (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Also latte, welche ich nehme

Ich will, dass da wieder irgendwas günstiger wird... Ohne Blueray kostet alles zuammen 985 Euro dann nach der Preisoptimierung vorhin 1008 und jetzt schon wieder 1021... Also günstigen Moment im wahrsten Sinne abwarten!


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ja, ist ein wenig Gedulds- und Glücksspiel.^^


----------



## quickshorty (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Heute morgen wars günstig und ich habe meiner Frau den Betrag genannt... Was sie nicht gut fand
Muss mal später schauen, ob der Preis nochmal kommt
Darf nur nicht zu lange dauern, dann bestelle ich nachher doch nicht


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Keinen Ehestreit riskieren, i5 tuts auch und in nem halben Jahr unauffällig ne Graka dazu..^^


----------



## quickshorty (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Habe ich auch kurz überlegt.... 
Ich habe sogar auch drüber nachgedacht, die zweite Platte raus zu nehmen... Nur dann kann ich die Daten (insb. Fotos) gar nicht sichern...

Nur mal so zur Info welchen I5 meinst du?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

I5 4460 als günstigsten oder den 4590, müsste den gleichen Takt wie der Xeon haben. Die i5 CPUs haben aber halt ne GPU integriert, Xeon nicht. 

Naja, du kannst dir auch zur Datensicherung diverse Clouddienstleister anschauen, kurzfristig günstiger als 2 HDDs, langfristig eher nicht.


----------



## quickshorty (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Dann ist zocken aber kaum noch möglich oder?


----------



## quickshorty (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

oder benötigt man dann den doppelten Arbeitsspeicher, weil die Grafikarte den ja irgendwie nutzen muss?


----------



## quickshorty (6. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

So in etwa?

1.BITFENIX Shinobi Deutschland/Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot/gold BFC-SNB-150-GER2-RP63,08 €63,08 €

2.3TB SEAGATE Barracuda 7200.14 (ST3000DM001) 89,90 €89,90 €

3.8GB (2x4GB) CRUCIAL Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9 62,38 €62,38 €

4.LITEON IHAS124-14 11,90 €11,90 €

5.INTEL Core i5-4460 Tray (CM8064601560722) 152,49 €152,49 €

6.GIGABYTE GA-H97-HD3 72,75 €72,75 €

7.128GB CRUCIAL MX100 2.5-Zoll SSD (CT128MX100SSD1) 58,62 €58,62 €

8.EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) 26,85 €26,85 €

9.BE-QUIET! Straight Power E10 60,46 €60,46 €

Gesamtpreis: 598 Euro ohne Optimierung des Preises.

Keine zweite 3 TB Platte, samt Gehäuse, kleinere SSD (reicht die noch für Win und n paar Programme und Spiele?), und halt die günstigere CPU und halt keine Grafikkarte
Mainboard, Netzteil und Arbeitsspeicher so lassen für die Grafikkarte dann demnächst?

Wäre das in etwa deine Vorstellung Rapante? Oder sollte man dann bei dem Gesamtpreis völlig neu zusammenstellen?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ich geh mal chronologisch vor.  

Zocken ist mit der igpu kaum möglich, richtig. Eigentlich nur ältere Spiele, half life 2 würde wohl gehen.. doppelten Arbeitsspeicher braucht man nicht, nein. 

Intel CPUs immer Boxed -> Garantie. 

Festplatte musst du wissen, ich würde auf viele Bilder und Dokumente nicht mehr verzichten wollen..

Die kleinere SSD reicht für Windows und wenige Spiele, ich bin aber der Meinung 250GB oder keine. Mit der igpu kannst du nichts aktuelles zocken, wenn du dann mal ne Grafikkarte nachkaufst und dir Spiele wie bf4 installierst brauchen die gleich 20-30GB.

Das zur Erklärung, jetzt noch die "Kurzfassung" meiner Vorschläge:

Boxed in Tray ändern;
Mainboard hatten wir ja schon, die nehmen sich nicht so viel;
Netzteil und Arbeitsspeicher so lassen;
256GB SSD oder keine, also alles auf HDD;


Die zweite Festplatte zur Datensicherung ist imo Pflicht ODER gleich um eine Cloud Lösung kümmern, "später" macht man sowas nicht und viele machen das eh erst wenn sie mal Daten verloren haben. Dann sind aber in der Regel schon viele wichtige Daten weg..


----------



## quickshorty (7. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Zur Festplattenlösung war mein Plan (sollte ich auch mal schreiben, kann sonst ja keiner wissen) dass ich einfach eine meiner älteren Externen Festplatten nehme und diese halt so nutze, wie ich das mit der zweiten 3 TB Platte gemacht hätte...Sollte nichts gegen sprechen oder?

Hm das mit dem fast nichts zocken nervt natürlich... das könnte man aber dann doch durch den Nachkauf der
SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 280 3GB OC
sofort ändern oder?
Nur wenn ich das eh in absehbarer Zeit vor habe, sollte ich vielleicht die Maschine doch so kaufen, wie bis heute Morgen angenommen?! Denn die CPU war doch auch bestimmt besser, da die ja keine Grafikkarte an Bord haben muss?!

Lightroom 5 würde mit der Minimallösung laufen?

Ich bin hin und her gerissen...

Hätte natürlich auch Beschwichtigungsargumente beim Kauf des vorher geplanten ca. 1000 Euro Systems in der Hinterhand

Wenn mir nur jemand die Entscheidung abnehmen könnte

Ach die 256 GB SSD ist dann wohl wieder auf der Liste, egal wie es läuft

Und für den Fall, dass es doch die günstige Variante wird, wurde tray in boxed geändert!

Oder gibts noch ne Zwischenlösung so mit minimaler Grafikkarte mit der wenigsten ein bisschen aktuelles gspielt werden kann?

Was würdest du machen, Rapante


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Was heisst ältere Externe? Festplatten unterliegen natürlich auch Verschleiß, sollte aber wohl gehen.^^

Der Xeon ist etwas besser als ein i5, bei aufwändiger Videobearbeitung oder vielen parallelen Anwendungen hauptsächlich, bei Spielen nicht so sehr. Hat aber nichts mit der igpu zu tun, die ist beim Xeon einfach deaktiviert. 

Was ich machen würde bzw. im Grunde gemacht habe (hab auch vor kurzem n neuen PC Dank den Jungs hier gekauft) ist folgendes:
unter Abwägung der Vor- und Nachteile mich für den i5-4590 entschieden und dann für den gleichen Preis nen gebrauchten Xeon gefunden, war allerdings n Glücksfund. Grafikkarte hab ich auch gebraucht gekauft, eine 7950 Boost - ist das Vorjahresmodell, die 280 ist ne höher getaktete 7950; die 280x ne höher getaktete 7970 - mit 6 Monaten Restgarantie für 120€ gebraucht gekauft. Gebraucht kaufen ist aber nicht für jeden was.^^

In deinem speziellen Fall ist es stark Budget, Frau, Kind und Zeitabhängig.. deswegen würde ich erstmal nen i5 nehmen und zwar den 4590 (4590 hat n gutes P/L, 4460 ist halt günstiger), dafür evtl etwas beim Board sparen oder eben den 4460. Mit dem Unterbau kannst du höchstwahrscheinlich mind. die nächsten 3 Jahre ne dicke Grafikkarte reinschrauben wenn Frau, Kind, Zeit und Geld das zulassen ohne dass die CPU limitiert. Wenn das Geld doch etwas lockerer sitzt Xeon + 20€ PCIe Karte von eBay und später evtl ne Graka.


----------



## quickshorty (9. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

So falls hier noch Jemand mitliest und auch gerne (insb. die Tipgeber) wissen möchten, wie es aus bzw weiter geht:

Habe mir gerade ein neues, unbenutztes und originalverpacktes Aufrüstkit für 400 Euro gekauft...

Board: Gigabyte GA-H97 - HD3, S1150, , 4xDDR3, 
CPU: Intel I5-4590 Boxed (incl. Lüfter) ,  4x3,30Ghz, LGA S1150, Box Haswell  
SSD: Samsung 250GB SSD  EVO  840er Series 
Bluray: Brenner LG BH16NS40 
Netzteil: LC Power LC6650 GP3  V2.3  650W, 80plus  140mm Green power
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB   (2x4 GB Kingston) Speicher DDR 3 -1600 




 						 	  Werde jetzt noch versuchen eine Grafikkarte gebraucht zu bekommen evtl auch noch das Gehäuse oder Netzteil falls möglich...

Das war das Update

Rest folgt


----------



## eXquisite (9. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Das Netzteil solltest du aber lieber wegschmeißen, ansonsten 400 Tacken dafür, nicht schlecht Herr Specht!


----------



## quickshorty (9. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ich stehe mit einem sehr netten und hilfsbereiten Menschen (was ihr ja bisher alle seid) in Kontakt und er hatte mir schon gesagt, dass ich das in die Tonne kloppen kann

Ich kann ja leider hier noch gar nicht in den Marktplatz reinschauen... Also bleiben nur Ebay und die Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Sieht gut aus. Netzteil tauschen gegen Z. B.  E10 oder falls Spaten S7 oder SuperFlower HX Green 450, Lc Power Gold 500 Watt(ca 52 Euro, sehr gut für ein Lc Power)


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. November 2014)

http://geizhals.at/de/cooler-master-vs-series-v550sm-550w-atx-2-31-rs550-amaa-g1-a1010430.html

Wenns nicht extrem leise im Idle sein soll - einfach top Technik.


----------



## quickshorty (9. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

So Update die Zweite:

Gerade eine 

SAPPHIRE HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB GDDR5 VAPOR-X


für 125 inkl Versand bei den Kleinanzeigen organisiert...


Wieder nach längerer Beratung des Herrn Rapante


----------



## quickshorty (9. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Hätte mal updaten sollen...

@* SpeCnaZ*   & Dreiradsimulator:

Ich werde mir vermutlich das hier kaufen:

BE-QUIET! Straight Power E10 - Daten- und Preisvergleich


----------



## quickshorty (10. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Macht dann nach meinen Berechnungen:

Board: Gigabyte GA-H97 - HD3, S1150, , 4xDDR3, 
CPU: Intel I5-4590 Boxed (incl. Lüfter) ,  4x3,30Ghz, LGA S1150, Box Haswell  
SSD: Samsung 250GB SSD  EVO  840er Series 
Bluray: Brenner LG BH16NS40 
 [Netzteil: LC Power LC6650 GP3  V2.3  650W, 80plus  140mm Green power] wird ersetzt!
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB   (2x4 GB Kingston) Speicher DDR 3 -1600 
*400 Euro*

Grafikkarte:
SAPPHIRE HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB GDDR5 VAPOR-X
*125 Euro*


ProduktPreisAnzahlSumme



1.BITFENIX Shinobi Deutschland/Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot/gold BFC-SNB-150-GER2-RP62,87 €62,87 €

2.3TB SEAGATE Barracuda 7200.14 (ST3000DM001) 89,90 €179,80 €

3.EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) 26,85 €26,85 €

4.BE-QUIET! Straight Power E10 60,41 €60,41 €

5.FANTEC DB-ALU3e-6G 23,74 €23,74 €
1-5 für zusammen in diesem Moment *Gesamtpreis: 366,73 €

Wäre ein Geamtpreis von 891,73 EURO

*Werde aber mit der letzten Bestellung noch warten, da es erfahrungsgemäß (meine der letzten Tage) immer Morgens bzw. Tagsüber günstiger war...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Tausend PNs später.. 

Sieht soweit alles gut aus. Fast beim Zielbudget gelandet. 

Gehäuse ginge auch ohne Fenster, kostet 10€ weniger, allerdings ist die Hardware natürlich recht hübsch.^^

Sata Kabel nicht vergessen.


----------



## quickshorty (10. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Jo genau! Das Gehäuse soll aber ja dann zumindest laut einigen Beschreibungen 2 Lüfter haben Oder wie war das

Das Kabel habe ich auf dem Schirm, danke nochmal für die Erinnerung

Wenn alles so klappt, werde ich mal die Jungs die gerne PCs zusammenbauen (habe ja schon Kontakt) anschreiben


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Bitfenix bewirbt das Gehäuse mit 2 Lüftern, das glaub ich denen einfach mal.^^


----------



## quickshorty (10. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

By the way:

Ich könnte (und werde vermutlich auch noch) in anderen passenden Threads lesen aber hat jemand n schnellen Tipp zu 24 und 27 Zoll Monitoren, welche zum Zocken gut geeignet sind...Und natürlich nicht zu teuer sind

Passt eigentlich gar nicht mehr ins Budget aber ich habe noch nen Gutschein für Amazon Nicht, dass der noch schlecht wird

Ich hatte mal diese hier raus gesucht:

24:
Samsung S24D300H 61 cm LED-Monitor schwarz glanz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
BenQ GL2450H 61 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Acer S242HLCBID 60,1 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Asus VN247H 59,9 cm LED-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

27:
http://www.amazon.de/Asus-VS278Q-LE...TF8&qid=1415575630&sr=1-1&keywords=24+monitor
http://www.amazon.de/LG-27M45HQ-B-L...TF8&qid=1415575630&sr=1-2&keywords=24+monitor
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-T27C35...TF8&qid=1415575630&sr=1-3&keywords=24+monitor
Acer G276HLAbid 68,6 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Asus VS278H 68,6 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ansonsten schaue ich nochmal in der Monitorabteilung Aber hier waren ja n paar Jungs unterwegs, die das mit einem Blick sehen können

Beim Vergleich auf Hardwareschotte kam mir der sehr gut vor:

http://www.hardwareschotte.de/preisvergleich/Asus-VK278Q-90LM88101200061C-p20012089


----------



## quickshorty (10. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Update: Windows 8.1 PRO bei Ebay für 30 Euro

Macht bei den Preisen der Nacht *= 921,73*


----------



## quickshorty (10. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ich hoffe, ich gehe keinem auf den Sack... Wenn doch bitte nicht übel nehmen, ich freue mich nur

Gerade die Vollversion von Adobe Lightroom 5 bei Ebay für 42,98 Euro gekauft. 

Dafür wird der PC ja auch eigentlich angeschafft

Gesamtsumme dann jetzt (Preise im Moment)  

*= 964,71 Euro*


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Es wird. 

Hat deine Frau schon die Scheidung eingereicht? [emoji1]


----------



## quickshorty (10. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Nee
Der Rechner kostet mich ja erstmal so ca. 650-700 Euro
Rest muss man halt sehen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Sieht gut aus. Damit hast du sicher Viel Spass


----------



## quickshorty (11. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Netzteil und Platten sind da... Rest braucht noch 2-3 Tage


----------



## quickshorty (13. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Gestern angekommen: das Gehäuse für die extern Festplatte

Heute angekommen:
- Mainboard
- CPU
- CPU Kühler
- Arbeitsspeicher
- Blueray Brenner
- Gehäuse (Front defekt) Mail mit Ersatzlieferungsforderung direkt raus...

Fehlt leider nur noch die Grafikkarte
Die ist am 10.11 rausgeschickt worden und stand heute Mittag immer noch auf dem ersten (Abgabe / Abholung) von fünf Schritten

Hermes was geht mit dir???????

Mittlerweile hat sie den zweiten Schritt erreicht und ist auf dem "Transport zur Hauptumschlagbasis". Ätzend! 
Dort aber noch kein Häckchen = noch nicht angekommen


----------



## Adi1 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*



quickshorty schrieb:


> Hermes was geht mit dir???????
> (


 
 Hermes ist Sch...... .
 Dort werden fast alle Pakete von privaten Fahrern ausgeliefert,
 welche nicht einmal 1 Euro pro Zustellung verdienen. 

 Solch eine Ausbeutung, sollte man nicht unterstützen.


----------



## quickshorty (13. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Hat schon mal jemand (der hier noch liest) bei https://www.vibuonline.de/ bestellt?

Schicken mir ein beschädigtes Gehäuse und ich schreibe ne Mail mit der Bitte um sofortige Ersatzlieferung...

Die Antwort war, dass ich das erst bei der Post melden muss und ich da ein Protokoll bekomme. Erst wenn sie dies erhalten, würde ich Ersatz erhalten?!?!?!

Letztes Mal, dass ich dort bestellt habe

Sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Vor Allem ist das Paket von Außen unbeschädigt und zumindest seitlich von Styropor umgeben... Meiner Meindung nach kann der Schaden nicht bei Transport passiert sein!

Ich habe zudem drauf hingewiesen, dass ich bereits einen Termin zum Zusammenbau abgemacht habe... Scheint die nicht zu interessieren. 

Rege mich gerade etwas auf! Ein kundefreundlicher Händler schickt sofort (auf seine Kosten sogar mit Expressversand) das Ding raus und der Rest kann später gemacht werden, bzw. macht der Händler selber. Hatte schon mehrfach soclhe Fälle, jedoch musste ich mich noch nie selber darum kümmern...


----------



## quickshorty (13. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

*@Adi1:*
Ich hatte keinen Einfluss auf die Versandfirma


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (13. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Kenn den Laden nicht, aber wenn nur die Front kaputt ist (und man die wechseln kann) würde ich Bitfenix direkt anschreiben. 

Mein Nanoxia Gehäuse war auch nicht perfekt, bei mindfactory hätte ich das ganze Gehäuse einsenden müssen, Nanoxia selbst hat mir unkompliziert und schnell die Teile geschickt.

Stell doch mal ein paar Bilder ein.


----------



## quickshorty (13. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ahhh das mit den Fotos war eh der Plan...
Habe nämlich zwei Lüfter im Gehäuse Jedenfalls ist hinten und vorne am Gehäuse ein kleiner "Propeller" Müsste also passen

Die Bilder muss ich jetzt nur noch irgendwie hier reinbekommen


----------



## quickshorty (13. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Der vordere Lüfter durch von der Rückseite des Gehäusesfotografiert (unbeschädigt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hinterer Lüfter. (unbeschädigt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einzelteile der Frontbefestigung (BESCHÄDIGT)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abnehmbare Front (Hoffe mal, dass man die abnehmen kann... BESCHÄDIGT)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (13. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ja, die war auf jeden Fall abnehmbar, sonst könnte man ja den Staubfilter nicht reinigen. 

Wie gesagt, direkt an Bitfenix wenden. Wenn das Gehäuse ansonsten intakt ist brauchst du nur die Front.


----------



## quickshorty (14. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

OK ich werde drüber Nachdenken... Werde morgen erstmal mit denen (Meinem Verkäufer) telefonieren


----------



## quickshorty (14. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Mit denen telefoniert... Die schicken es erst wieder raus, wenn die die alte (beschädigte Ware) bekommen haben... Ich könnte Kotzen!


----------



## quickshorty (14. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Nochmal ne Frage an euch:

Meint ihr, dass ich das Sytem auch ohne die Front einbauen kann? Ich glaube, die wird eh nur im Nachhinein drauf gesteckt (wie oben gesagt).

Dann könnte ich nur die Front zurück schicken, würde aber schon heute oder morgen mit dem Zusammenbau beginnen können...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Hast du mal bei Bitfenix direkt angefragt?

Ob Vibu nur die Front zurück nimmt musst du mit denen klären.


----------



## quickshorty (14. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Bitfenix läuft ja nur in Englisch...

Hab denen von diesem Shop mit dem schlechten Kundenservice geschrieben, dass ich ihnen nur die Front schicke. Und dass sie sich schnell melden sollen, wenn das auch nicht genehm ist...


----------



## DaBlackSheep (14. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Frag mal hier im Supportbereich nach:

Bitfenix


----------



## quickshorty (14. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

So... Leute bestellt nie bei https://www.vibuonline.de/!!!

Habe die gebeten, mir wenigstens nur die Front auszutauschen... Antwort: EInzelteile tauschen wir nicht bla blub.

Die wurden sogar noch richtig provokant:

"Bitte geben sie das Paket bei der DHL ab. ES SEI DENN SIE WÜNSCHEN KEINE UMGEHENDE ERSATZLEIEFERUNG"

Sowas freches und provokantes habe ich noch nie erlebt... Die wissen ganz genau, dass ich eine umgehende Ersatzlieferung wünsche. Darum habe ich denen ja geschrieben


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Das ist bei allen Händlern so, das sind Händler, keine Hersteller. Wer keine Ersatzteile auf Lager hat, kann dir auch keine schicken. Wenn du denen das ganze Ding zurück schickst kriegst du in ner Woche n neues und die reklamieren bei Bitfenix. 

Der Rest sind Standardfloskeln. Deswegen auch mein Rat, dich direkt an Bitfenix zu wenden.


----------



## quickshorty (14. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

habe ich gemacht! Ich hatte aber schon einige ähnliche Fälle. Da ging es dann in der Regel aber so ab, dass die mir wie gesagt sofort Ersatz geschickt haben und nicht so rumgepimmelt haben

Habe deinen Tipp aber beherzigt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...on-windows-front-defekt-vibu.html#post6958950

Danke für den Tipp an dich  *Rapante_Rapante* 
und danke für den Link an 
*DaBlackSheep*


----------



## quickshorty (14. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Alles ist da

Die Gehäusefrage geklärt!

Morgen darf die Maschine zum Leben erweckt werden


----------



## DaBlackSheep (15. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

So, der Hobel läuft.
Jetzt muss er nur noch mit BitFenix quatschen, weil nicht nur die Front beschädigt ist.
Beim Zusammenbau kam noch raus, dass auch am Deckel diverse Haltepins gebrochen sind.
Glaub die Firma von der er das hat kommt auf meine rote Liste.

Ich wünsche viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Das Ding hat nen Deckel?^^

Kann immer mal passieren.. aber schön dass das Teil läuft.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (15. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ja zumindest kann man das Teil oben entfernen.
Das Teil rennt wie Seuche, aber soll er mal schreiben wir er mit klar kommt,
bin gespannt


----------



## quickshorty (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

So das Ding läuft

Habe übrigens vorhin nicht an den netten Menschen von Bitfenix, sondern iwie mir selber geschrieben... das schafft auch nicht jeder

Also das Ding läuft prinzipiell super...

Der monitor flackert in Windows sehr merkwürdig... Bei CS Go habe ich nichts dergleichen gemerkt...

Ein weiteres merkwürdiges Ding ist:

Wen ich in Windows irgendwas anklicke, passiert oft lange nichts oder er nimmt das gar nicht an... Schwer zu beschrieben. Müsste ich vielleicht mal ein Video von machen. Wenn ich dann in nem Spiel oder z.B. Firefox bin, geht aber alles wunderbar. Was kann das sein?

Ich stelle morgen (wenn ich es schaffe) ein paar Fotos ein

Vielen Dank an Rapante und DaBlackSheep Ihr seid absolut Klasse! Ihr beide seid für mich eine Symbiose Der eine hilft super nett bei der Zusammenstellung und der andere baut es toll zusammen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Merkwürdiges flackern ist jetzt irgendwie keine so gute Fehlerbeschreibung.. 

Dass Windows keine Klicks nimmt Firefox aber schon ist seltsam. Sagt mir so auch nichts. 

Den nächsten PC baust du dann selber zusammen.^^


----------



## quickshorty (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ähm... negativ... 

Das würde ich mir aktuell null zutrauen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Das Gehäuse hat ja n ordentlichen Schlag weg. Der Deckel lässt sich aber auch recht leicht tauschen, die Kabel sind ja alle nur am MB gesteckt.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Oh sag ihm nicht sowas 

Das flackern kann auch mit dem Monitor und dem DVI zu VGA Adapter zu tun haben.
Ich meine, dass der nicht geflackert hat, als wir den hier eingerichtet haben.
Sollte der Rechner nicht ganz rund laufen, 
dann guck mal bitte auf GIGABYTE - Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Notebook, Tablet, Server, PC-Peripheriegeräte und mehr nach den neuesten Treiber für dein Board.
Wir haben ja gestern nur die von der DVD genommen.
Die könnten unter Umständen schon veraltet sein.


----------



## quickshorty (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Das mache ich gleich! Denn in Windows geht nix... Also ging bis heute morgen um 3 nix...

Muss gleich nochmal schauen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ih, VGA. :/


----------



## DaBlackSheep (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Mehr gibt sein aktueller Monitor halt nicht her.
Da muss er wohl erst mal mit leben


----------



## quickshorty (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Habe gerade diesen hier für 40 Euro mit Versand gekauft...

24 Zoll LG Flatron W2453TQ-PF / Monitor in Hessen - Kefenrod | Monitor gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Ist ein kleiner Schritt nach vorne oder ist der auch voll Schrott? Muss mich halt nur mit dem Pixelfehler anfreunden

Der wird dann zunächst mein Haupt monitor und dann irgendwann mein "Zweitmonitor"

Und ich suche noch weiter nach einem vernüftigen, günstigen 27 Zoll Gebrauchtmonitor


----------



## quickshorty (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Nutze den Rechner gerade seit ein paar Minuten.

Unter Windows scheint erstmal auch alles zu funktionieren... Die Dinger haben doch iwie ein Eigenleben

Falls es nachher wieder auftritt, welche Sache müsste ich dann hier runterladen?:

GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - GA-H97-HD3 (rev. 1.0)

Brauche ich diesen VGA Treiber vielleicht?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Du kannst gucken, ob der auf der Homepage neuer ist als der aktuelle.
Aber in der Regel dürftest du von dem Intel VGA Treiber kaum was merken so lange du keinen Monitore an das Mainboard anschließt.

Zum Monitor:
Du hast den Monitor echt gekauft?
Stört dich der Pixelfehler denn nicht?

Wie ich das sehe liefert der Typ ein HDMI auf DVI Kabel mit.
Ich weiß nicht ob es vielleicht besser wäre sich ein DVI Kabel zu kaufen.


----------



## quickshorty (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Habe bisher noch nicht überwiesen
Ist son Fehler so schlimm? Dafür auch nur 40 Euro


----------



## quickshorty (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Was bringt das andere Kabel denn für Vorzüge?


----------



## quickshorty (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Son Fehler bekommt man nicht mit nem Trick weg?

Der Pixelfehler würde mir wie folgt beschrieben:

"Der Monitor brummt überhaupt nicht. Ich habe ihn auch nur ersetzt gegen einen größeren. Der Pixelfehler ist ca. 1-2mm lang und befindet sich ca. 5cm unter dem oberen Rand und ca. 15cm vom rechten Rand entfernt. Er hat mich eigentlich nicht gestört. Wenn ich eine Bildbearbeitung gemacht hatte, wusste ich ja wo er war und konnte so ohne größere Probleme meine Arbeit erledigen. Bei anderen Anwendungen ist er eigentlich nicht weiter ins Gewicht gefallen."


----------



## DaBlackSheep (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Kommt darauf an wie viele Pixel betroffen sind und in welcher Farbe die sich äußern.
Bei dem kleinen TV den wir gestern als Monitor missbraucht haben ist zum Beispiel ein Pixel kaputt.
das leuchtet dauerhaft grün.

1-2mm hört sich für mich nach mehreren kaputten Pixeln an.
Für 40 Euro kannst du da nichts sagen, man kann sich ja irgendwann was anderes holen.
Nur lass dir am besten ein Foto zeigen, ob es wirklich nicht stört, erzählen kann man immer viel.
(Finde ich)

Bezüglich des Kabels:
Vielleicht ist das nur subjektives Empfinden, aber ich meine das die Bildqualität mit Adaptern etwas weniger gut ist.
Ob das nun wirklich so ist oder einfach nur eine Kopfsache bei mir kann ich dir gerade nicht beantworten.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ich nutze auch ein DVI auf HDMI Kabel, dank digitalem Signal kein Unterschied.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Gut, dann soll er es einfach mal machen.
Wie gesagt, ich bin halt auch ein kleiner Pingel.


----------



## quickshorty (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlimmer Pixelfehler?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Ne das ist so klein, das stört nicht und dann ist der Fehler auch noch schwarz.
Kannst du ruhig zugreifen.


----------



## quickshorty (16. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Der ist jetzt bezahlt und dann bald meiner

Die 27 Zöller sind mir entweder bei den Kleinanzeigen zu teuer oder ich biete 3 Sekunden bei Ebay zu früh wie gerade passiert....


----------



## quickshorty (20. November 2014)

*AW: Baby kommt -> Meine Frau bringt mich um... -> Gamer-PC zwischen 700-1000 €*

Monitor ist top!


----------

